# Mann Lake Ltd: Fast shipping



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Absolutely! I pay extra shipping to order from them (compared to what I would pay for closer vendors) simply because they are so good getting orders processed and delivered. Their customer service is exceptional too.


----------



## edenhillapiaries (May 25, 2008)

I agree! Mann Lake has always come through for me. I only order from other suppliers if Mann Lake does not have what I need. They even called me once out of the blue to see how my business experiences have been with them.

Real class act.


----------



## mendocino queen honey (Sep 4, 2008)

I found some of their equipment to be of shoddy workmanship.

I bought a large smoker from them (the one with the blue and yellow plastic bellows) and right away the weld on the top broke off. It makes the smoker almost imposible to use.

Also i wasnt happy about the quality of the extractor i bought from them.

however, Dwight, at the woodland office is always helpful to me and their no name english style bee suits are great. I have two.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

mendocino queen honey said:


> I found some of their equipment to be of shoddy workmanship.


I have, on two occasions, had to call them about problems with their equipment. Both times they resolved the problem quickly and to my satisfaction. I suggest if you have problems to call them as soon as it develops and they will likely resolve it.


----------



## mendocino queen honey (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Asrtobee,
(hoo boy- dont get me started )
Good sugestion. But this time it didnt work. Probably because to make it better they would have to send UPS out to my place to pick up the POS extractor and give back my hard earned shekels.

And I earn every one of those pesos by sweating in a beesuit just like you.
(pokes index finger into the air)

But when i called the main office for some support. The rep gave me several options which amounted to the customer conducting several jury rig solutions. or disasembling the machine and sending in the suspect part. 
Not good for their brand new machine- my dad used to call that a lemon.
So im out 900.00
now i must shell out another $1600 for a real extractor.
(rhetorical silence)

the math is pretty simple... im out 2500. (pounds fist on podium)

Sometimes the by looking for a better deal we shoot ourselves in the foot.
Lesson for me: 
(quizical look into the audiece)

Mann Lake is great for some things- like cheap plastic frames and woodware and economy beesuits but they scr*wed me on that extractor.

good people but they blew it on this one.

-end of rant- thank you. (quietly saunters off -stage left).


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

I have always had good a experience with them.


----------



## foresthillbilly (Apr 20, 2008)

Why don't you just drive it back to Woodland and deal with them instead of calling Minnasota?I have always had good dealings with them.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

mendocino queen honey said:


> Not good for their brand new machine- my dad used to call that a lemon.
> So im out 900.00
> now i must shell out another $1600 for a real extractor.
> (rhetorical silence)
> ...



Sorry to hear about your bad experience!! I agree, one should not have to jury rig a brand new $900 extractor. Some extractors require the reels to be modified to accept the wider side bars on plastic frames, and this modification has become "somewhat" of an accepted customer responsibility (although Brushy will do the mod for you upon request). Is the extractor in question their Motorized Radial 18/9 Frame Extractor?? What specifically is the problem? How far up the Mann Lake chain have you pushed your complaints? Can you, as suggested, take the item the store in woodland? I realize that there are non-trival costs associated with that option, but it may turn out to be the most effective way to proceed. If you are completely dissatisfied with their product and service and are intent on buying a different unit, then I would absolutely NOT accept eating the $900 on the extractor. 

Please keep us posted on how this turns out.

Good luck!


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

OK, found your previous post http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=222191

I see the problems are the reel mod for wide frames, and not enough power to spin out the honey. The reel mod is not a huge deal, but a hassle once the machine has been delivered. I do fault a company who sells tons of plastic frames and then an extractor that won't work out of the box on those frames. Clearly this is a big problem, and one where customer service needs to kick in BEFORE delivery!! This problem is not limited to Mann Lake - Brushy and probably others are selling similar units.

Unfortunately, I have to agree that you may need to sell this to a hobbiest, who will likely be thrilled to have that machine. Go out and buy a more heavy duty machine. Let us know your choice and how it works out.


----------



## Bee_Sweet (May 27, 2008)

*Great experience*

I placed an order with Mann Lake last month and I also had a great experience with them. They were knowledgeable; fast and friendly. I will order from them again.


----------



## BuzzyBee (May 28, 2008)

I've had great service from Mann Lake. Helpful and friendly customer relations, always honest answers to questions and the products are on my doorstep in just a few days. Quality of equipment has been good. I haven't bought an extractor from them though

I'll order from them again and recommend them to others.

BB


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

*Unadvertised deal on budget 9 5/8 bodies. Fast shipping*

I noticed that Mann Lake's website has a deal on 9 5/8 budget bodies $6.25 - no minimum quantity. I wanted 10 mediums and 2 commercial deeps and some other bits. I ordered just one of the budget bodies to see what it was like :scratch: it's as described, a solitary crack where it doesn't really matter, and some bigger knots than in the commercials; Yet at $6.25 versus $12 for a deep it looks even better.:applause: 
Oh, and the shipping. I ordered on Friday at around noon it all arrived on Saturday by 1400. By Sunday everything was all nailed up.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I order at least once a year from Mann Lake; fast shipping, quality product and they have had it when I need it. I order early and have the item in stock when I need it. :thumbsup:


----------



## TWG1572 (Dec 16, 2007)

I usually order everything from Mann Lake - If they don't have it then I look at Dadant and Kelly.

I've always had super fast shipping from them. Great service when calling. Never had a quality issue, so can't speak on that.


----------



## dave56301 (Aug 4, 2008)

I recently called Mann Lake and asked if I could pick up an order on short notice. I called at 10:00am and stopped by three hours later. Not only was everyone friendly and happy to help, my order was ready to go at the door when I got there. Great service! Happy to do business with them, will continue to do so.


----------

